# Konto Depot



## hahxd3 (12. Mrz 2015)

Hallo ich habe eine aufgabe ein Java Programm zu schreiben.
Da programm muss folgendes können.

- ein Konto anlegen
- ein konto löschen
- guthaben überweisen
- wertpapieren kaufen und verkaufen
( geplant von mir : das schreiben der kontos in einer XML datei)
Mein plan sieht ungefähr so aus:

Starten des Programmes öffnet sich ein fenster mit 2 Buttons 
1 Button "ich besitze ein konto" 2 button "Neues Konto anlegen"
klick auf button 1
dan muss mein seine Konnto nummer angeben
danach wird eine tabelle geöffnet des kontos mit allen daten : konto stand und die wertpapieren mit der anzahl und deren wert 
darunter 2 botton 1 " wertpapiere verkauen" 2 button " wertpapiere kaufen" textfeld anzahl
 klicken auf button " neues konto anlegen" 
kommt neues feld konto nummer und den start betrag dann kommt man wieder auf die start seite.




Jetzt meine Frage ob mir einer helfen kann und mir ein paar ideen sagen kann mit beispieln oder so wäre echt nett bei fragen antworte ich natürlich  


Gruß hahaxd3


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Mrz 2015)

Moin,



hahxd3 hat gesagt.:


> ..... bei fragen antworte ich natürlich


ok, erste Frage:
Wie sieht denn Dein Ansatz rsp. bisheriger Code aus ?? ueh:

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hahxd3 (12. Mrz 2015)

Bis her steht nur die Start seite mit denn 2 Bottons ;( 
ich weiß nicht wie es weiter gehen soll wie sich ein neues fenster öffnet ich ein einer xml datei sschreibe wie auch auslesen udnd und und ich bin ein großer noob


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Mrz 2015)

Moin,



hahxd3 hat gesagt.:


> Bis her steht nur die Start seite mit denn 2 Bottons ;(
> ich weiß nicht wie es weiter gehen soll wie sich ein neues fenster öffnet ich ein einer xml datei sschreibe wie auch auslesen udnd und und ich bin ein großer noob


hmm, ohne einen Ansatz von Dir wird es schwierig ... fertigen Code wirst Du hier nicht bekommen!
Zudem kennen wir deinen Kenntnisstand nicht - denn so ganz ohne Vorkenntnisse (so klingt es zumindest - sorry!) wird's ohnehin problematisch!!

Mal ganz lax:
_Fenster öffnen:_ einen entsprechenden Dialog/Frame/Window etc. deklarieren und im Listener des gewünschten aufrufen/öffnen/sichtbar machen

Warum willst Du denn gleich mit XML-Dateien arbeiten ?
Ich würde mich ggf. erstmal an einfachen Textdateien versuchen (oder ist das eine Vorgabe??) ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hahxd3 (12. Mrz 2015)

mit dem fertigen code war mir klar 
also mit dem xml dachte ich wäre eine einfache lösung 
also kann es es denn gleich aufgebeen D


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Mrz 2015)

Ganz so schnell solltest Du nun auch aufgeben!

Beschrieb' erst die konkrete Aufgabenstellung.
Dann mach' Dir ein paar grundlegende Gedanken, wie die Struktur des ganzen ausschauen kann - welche Objekte brauchst (welche Fenster; was soll drin stehen; welche Button für welche Aktionen brauchst etc.)

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hahxd3 (12. Mrz 2015)

Aufgabe :
„In unserer Bank kann jeder Kunde höchstens ein Depot haben. Das Depot besteht aus Wertpapier-Einlagen. Eine Einlage erfasst, wann und zu welchem Kurs ein bestimmtes Wertpapier erworben wurde, und wieviel Stück gekauft wurden. Jedes Wertpapier hat eine ISIN als eindeutige Bezeichnung. Ein Wertpapier hat einen aktuellen Kurs.“

„Mit der neuen Software sollen Kunden angelegt werden können. Im Depot eines Kunden sollen Einlagen hinzugefügt (bei Wertpapierkauf) und entfernt (bei Verkauf) werden können. Für einen Kunden soll ein Depotauszug angezeigt werden können. Dieser besteht aus einer Liste der Wertpapiere mit ihrer Stückzahl, ihren Einkaufspreis und ihrem aktuellen Wert. Außerdem soll der Gesamt-Kaufpreis, der Gesamtwert und als Differenz der Gewinn angezeigt werden.“

Um die Depotverwaltungs-Software zu entwickeln, ist zunächst ein fachliches Klassenmodell zu entwerfen.

Dieses ist in Java zu implementieren und mit einer Test-Applikation zu testen.

Danach soll der Depotauszug realisiert werden, die Ausgabe erfolgt auf die Konsole.

Die Funktionen zur Dialogfähigkeit werden erst später realisiert.

Und mein plan hab ich ja schon ungefähr beschreiben....


----------



## Dompteur (12. Mrz 2015)

hahxd3 hat gesagt.:


> Die Funktionen zur Dialogfähigkeit werden erst später realisiert.


Das hätte ich jetzt so verstanden, dass du die ersten Schritte ohne Windows-Fenster usw. realisieren solltest.

Laut Angabe sollst du mit dem "fachliches Klassenmodell" anfangen.

Wenn du dir die Angabe noch einmal durchliest, achte auf die Hauptwörter. Diese sind gute Anhaltspunkte, welche Klassen du benötigen könntest bzw. welche Attribute diese haben. Mir fallen da etwas folgende Wörter auf: Kunde, Depot, Wertpapier-Einlage, Wertpapier, aktueller Kurs.

Wenn du nun einige Klassen identifiziert hast, überleg dir, welche Eigenschaften (=Attribute) diese haben.
Dann stehen die auch irgendwie zueinander in Beziehung. Wie ?

Dein Modell ist fertig, wenn du alle fachlichen Anforderungen darauf umsetzen kannst.

Mach dir nichts draus, wenn dein erster Ansatz nicht gleich vollständig ist. Bei all den Überlegungen wirst du immer wieder etwas in deinem Modell ergänzen oder umstellen müssen.

Zum Schluss solltest du noch einmal prüfen, ob alle Anforderungen mit deinem Modell umgesetzen werden können.


----------

